# FR: ne peut être que / peut n'être que



## Pickletoepi

Je sais qu'on peut dire des phrases comme "elle ne peut être qu'une joueuse de tennis," mais je me demandais si on pouvait dire aussi "elle peut n'être qu'une joueuse de tennis." Si oui, y-a-t-il une différence de sens? Si pas...merci de me le faire savoir!


----------



## olivier68

In a nutshell:

_elle ne peut être qu'une joueuse de tennis_ : pas possible pour elle de faire autre chose, ou qu'elle soit autre chose
_elle peut n'être qu'une joueuse de tennis_  : elle peut le faire, mais aussi faire d'autres choses


----------



## Pickletoepi

D'accord, alors ça serait possible de dire la phrase ci-dessous?
"Elle peut n'être qu'une joueuse de tennis, ou n'être qu'une joueuse de foot. Pas les deux!"


----------



## olivier68

Oui, c'est possible. Mais dans ce cas précis d'opposition, la première formulation me semble également possible.
Que voulez-vous dire exactement ?


----------



## Pickletoepi

Je veux dire qu'elle peut être soit une joueuse de tennis soit une joueuse de foot, mais (à cause des contraintes de temps), elle ne peut pas pratiquer les deux sports.


----------



## olivier68

Dans ce cas-là, il y a exclusion entre les deux possibilités et la négation doit porter sur le verbe principal "peut" ,
avec renforcement par les "que" :

--->_ elle ne peut être que joueuse de tennis ou que joueuse de foot_


----------



## Pickletoepi

D'accord, ça semble plus concis. Merci


----------



## OLN

_Elle ne peut être que soit joueuse de tennis, soit footballeuse. _(Bof)
C'est plus naturel (et plus concis) de dire : _Elle* est *soit joueuse de tennis, soit footballeuse._

Pardon, je viens de voir cette précision :


Pickletoepi said:


> elle peut être soit une joueuse de tennis soit une joueuse de foot, mais (à cause des contraintes de temps), elle ne peut pas pratiquer les deux sports.


Ça n'a rien à voir avec déduire sa nature, ce qu'elle est (une joueuse de tennis ou une joueuse de football). Je pense qu'il faut éviter le verbe _être_.

Suggestions :
_Elle peut pratiquer soit le tennis, soit le foot[ball]. _(pas les deux)
_Elle peut jouer soit au tennis, soit au foot. _(pas aux deux)
_En raison de ses contraintes, elle ne peut jouer que soit au tennis, soit au foot_. (pas aux deux et on exclut tous les autres sports)


----------



## Maître Capello

OLN said:


> _Elle ne peut être que soit joueuse de tennis, soit footballeuse. _(Bof)
> _… elle ne peut jouer que soit au tennis, soit au foot._


Je ne trouve pas ces phrases naturelles du tout ; je n'utiliserais jamais la restriction _ne…que_ conjointement à _soit…soit_.

Je dirais pour ma part : _Elle peut faire du tennis ou du foot, mais pas les deux._


----------



## Bezoard

Le "ne ... que soit ... soit" passe effectivement difficilement. Outre la proposition de MC, on pourrait envisager :
_Elle ne peut jouer qu'au tennis ou alors au foot (mais pas les deux).
Elle peut seulement jouer soit au tennis soit au foot._


----------



## olivier68

Ah, oui. J'avais pris "joueuse" en tant que carrière professionnelle...

Il y a une solution qui me semble encore plus concise :

_Elle peut faire soit du foot soit du tennis._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Elle peut seulement jouer soit au tennis soit au foot.


Ce n'est pour moi guère mieux qu'avec _ne…que_.


----------



## Bezoard

Je trouve que c'est moins choquant qu'avec la formule négative "ne... que". Mais ce n'est pas non plus très heureux.


----------



## OLN

Maître Capello said:


> je n'utiliserais jamais la restriction _ne…que_ conjointement à _soit…soit_.


C'est lourd, mais ça ne me choque pas comme étant fautif. Exemples trouvé en ligne :

- (...) l'Assemblée nationale statue à la majorité simple mais elle *ne peut que, soit* reprendre le texte élaboré par la commission mixte, s'il en existe un, *soit* reprendre le dernier texte voté par elle, modifié le cas échéant pa .... (La procédure législative - Sénat)
- C'est donc peu dire que ceux qui en usent *ne peuvent que soit*, comme Riposte Laïque, rejoindre l'extrême droite,* soit* être les "idiots utiles" de sa progression. 
(La genèse du discours identitaire sur l'islam: entretien avec Nicolas Lebourg, chercheur à l'université de Perpignan)
- La dissolution n'est pas une solution car les électeurs peuvent renvoyer la même assemblée et le roi* ne peut que, soit* recourir à la force, comme Charles X en 1830, *soit* céder. 
(UNJF |                     Droit constitutionnel 1 : Théorie générale de l’Etat - Histoire constitutionnelle de la France)
-  S'il y a des deux côtés une chance égale de gagner et de perdre, il *ne peut que, ou bien* s'abstenir, *ou bien* se fier au seul hasard.  (Philocours)
-  On *ne peut que, ou *ne pas répondre *ou* seulement répondre à côté.  (https://www.cairn.info/revue-la-cause-freudienne-2005-3-page-129.htm#)
- La conclusion logique de cette argumentation c'est que l'être *ne peut que ou* rester égal à lui-même *ou* descendre à moins que lui-même. (A Bouyssonie,  ‎1921)


----------



## Maître Capello

On remarquera toutefois que la majorité de ces exemples ajoutent une virgule entre _que_ et _soit_ (ou _ou (bien)_), ce qui rend ce tour plus acceptable.


----------



## Bezoard

Non seulement il y a une virgule, mais la construction est différente. Il s'agit dans ces exemples de la construction "ne peut que, soit + verbe1, soit +verbe2. La construction "reprochée" plus haut est "ne peut + verbe + que soit attribut/complément1 soit attribut/complément2."


----------

